# 2ft African dwarf crocodile.



## crazy about reptiles (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi guys i have a 2ft African dwarf crocodile for sale with papers.One of the nicest specimens ive seen in a long time,great feeder and very active.Pm if interested im Based in kilkenny in Ireland.


----------



## crazy about reptiles (Jul 5, 2008)

*Bump*

Bump still here


----------



## malarkine (Jul 7, 2010)

Would love love one of these. Try the classifieds mate. (Unless you have already, in which case tell me to shut up).


----------



## crazy about reptiles (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re*

Yeah their lovely little guys alrite very interesting crocs spend a great deal of the time on the land.Tried to put it up in classifieds but it wont let me for some reason.


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

crazy about reptiles said:


> Yeah their lovely little guys alrite very interesting crocs spend a great deal of the time on the land.Tried to put it up in classifieds but it wont let me for some reason.


It's because you need to be a member of the 18+ section to advertise in DWA classifieds, and to be an 18+ member you need to have over a certain number of posts and have asked one of the mods to be allowed to view.

Good luck with the sale anyway, sounds like an awesome croc! : victory:


----------



## crazy about reptiles (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re*

Bump please guys


----------



## Dendroaspis polylepis (Jul 23, 2011)

crazy about reptiles said:


> Hi guys i have a 2ft African dwarf crocodile for sale with papers.One of the nicest specimens ive seen in a long time,great feeder and very active.Pm if interested im Based in kilkenny in Ireland.


Hi mate I don't serpose you still have this croc ? If you intrested I have a 14-15" speckie I could part trade you ? Cheers BM


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

*i told you wanted that you never got back?*



crazy about reptiles said:


> Hi guys i have a 2ft African dwarf crocodile for sale with papers.One of the nicest specimens ive seen in a long time,great feeder and very active.Pm if interested im Based in kilkenny in Ireland.


pm you about this crocodile,did you get it!!ive just bought another two now anyway but yours was more the size i wanted?o well,hope all goes well with sale!!:2thumb:


----------



## Dendroaspis polylepis (Jul 23, 2011)

gav.b1984 said:


> pm you about this crocodile,did you get it!!ive just bought another two now anyway but yours was more the size i wanted?o well,hope all goes well with sale!!:2thumb:


No mate didn't get it hhhmmm !


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

Dendroaspis polylepis said:


> No mate didn't get it hhhmmm !


 i was refering to african dwarf crocodile?you've lost me?:bash:


----------



## Dendroaspis polylepis (Jul 23, 2011)

gav.b1984 said:


> i was refering to african dwarf crocodile?you've lost me?:bash:


So this is still for sell ? And could you send me the pm again and do you no of any intrested in my speckie ? Cheers bm


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

:bash:


Dendroaspis polylepis said:


> So this is still for sell ? And could you send me the pm again and do you no of any intrested in my speckie ? Cheers bm


did'nt send you pm,it was for african dwarf:bash:send me pic and price of spec i'll get rid for you!!


----------

